# A Horrific day at Va. Tech!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,266310,00.html

Please send prayers to the students and the families of those lost or injured.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Such a horrible thing at Va. tech! A lady that works with me has a son that goes to Va. tech and luckily, he wasn't hurt or killed. My thoughts and prayers are with all of them!


----------

